# I'm really enjoying this book!



## yuechu

大家好！

I'm reading a book (a novel, actually) in French and I wanted to say "I'm really enjoying this book!" in Chinese. Would anyone know how to translate this? I looked up "enjoy" in the dictionary but there are many choices and I'm not sure which ones are most commonly used...
Thanks!


----------



## Xinqi Zhu

我很喜欢这本书。I enjoy this book. (emphatic)
我超喜欢这本书！I'm really enjoying this book. (emotional)


----------



## Jack12345

我现在很享受这本书所带来的乐趣。
我沉醉于这本书所带来的喜悦中。
Present continuous tense is, sometimes, difficult to translate into Chinese. Chinese always use 在，正在，处于...中, etc. to make the sense.
喜欢 is rarely used with 在，正在. And "enjoy" has more meanings than "like". Then I think 享受...乐趣 makes sense here.


----------



## SimonTsai

Could you provide us with a conversation in which you might say that? Below is one that I imagine:

甲：「上次我推薦給你的，＜無法抗拒的他＞，你喜歡嗎？」
乙：「啊，那我正在看，我覺得滿好看的！」


----------



## Boyar

Jack12345 said:


> 我沉醉于这本书所带来的喜悦中。



The beginning of this phrase - 我沉醉 - sounds like a piece of poetry  
Is it safe to describe a feeling of enjoyment with threse words ?


----------



## Xinqi Zhu

Jack12345 said:


> 我现在很享受这本书所带来的乐趣。
> 我沉醉于这本书所带来的喜悦中。


哥，我觉得你说的也太书面化吧


----------



## Jack12345

Boyar said:


> Is it safe to describe a feeling of enjoyment


I don't think so. I just try to express continuous tense for this thread. 沉醉 is a common phrase. But it needs the context to express the meaning of enjoy.


Xinqi Zhu said:


> 太书面化吧


也是尝试表现时态的不同方法


----------



## Boyar

@Jack12345

请你看一看 :
这本书中我获得多少快感！


----------



## Jack12345

Boyar said:


> 本书中我获得多少快感！


The meaning of this sentence is different from the thread. 快感 pleasure, delight. It always comes from some kinds of actions, esp. the sexual intercourse. Such as:
欲望的满足使他获得快感。
比赛中的快感成为他坚持训练的动力。


----------



## Boyar

Jack12345 said:


> 快感 pleasure, delight. It always comes from some kinds of actions


很难发现这些细微差别，谢谢你的解释


----------



## albert_laosong

Boyar said:


> 这本书中我获得多少快感！


I suggest, be cautious when you use "快感”,  in many cases it just means sexual pleasure in Chinese, so only use it in appropriate contexts when it won't cause ambiguity, actually it's not necessary to use 快感 here in this context.

the sentence in the OP can just be translated as 我很喜欢这本书, nice and simple, if you want to be informal, you can say something like "这本书看着真爽”. the "爽” here is similar to “快感” in meaning but won't cause embarrasement.

But be aware that when you use a word like "爽” to describe a book, the book is normally those entertaining types, not something serious.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your suggestions! 



Jack12345 said:


> 现在很享受这本书所带来的乐趣。


Oh, this one is really good!


You are also right that "enjoying a book" is very similar to "liking a book" (喜欢）. After thinking about it, I guess the main difference is that the verb "enjoy" can take the -ing form, unlike "like" (in standard English), and that if you're "enjoying a book", you are still reading it. If you "like a book", you may or may not have finished it.

再次感谢大家！ (Is this correct?)


----------



## albert_laosong

yuechu said:


> 再次感谢大家！ (Is this correct?)


Yes, it's correct.



yuechu said:


> the verb "enjoy" can take the -ing form, unlike "like" (in standard English), and that if you're "enjoying a book", you are still reading it. If you "like a book", you may or may not have finished it.


Yes, now looking at it again, "我很喜欢这本书" is indeed not able to express "you are still reading it", but Chinese language doesn't have the present continuous tense to indicate you are still reading it. So in real conversations either we don't have to say it so clearly because other people can see that I'm holding the book reading, or we have to use two sentences to express it “我正在看XXX，这本书真是很好看”.


----------



## Xinqi Zhu

albert_laosong said:


> I suggest, be cautious when you use "快感”,  in many cases it just means sexual pleasure in Chinese, so only use it in appropriate contexts when it won't cause ambiguity, actually it's not necessary to use 快感 here in this context.
> 
> the sentence in the OP can just be translated as 我很喜欢这本书, nice and simple, if you want to be informal, you can say something like "这本书看着真爽”. the "爽” here is similar to “快感” in meaning but won't cause embarrasement.
> 
> But be aware that when you use a word like "爽” to describe a book, the book is normally those entertaining types, not something serious.


Yes, I agree with you. And for me, if I say "这本书看着真爽"， the book prods me to read it in one sitting. It is usually fast-paced and easy to follow. And I prefer to use "爽" to describe fictions like crime novels. Also the book might feature a character who changes from a poor man to a man of weight. (kind of from bottom to top)


----------



## albert_laosong

Yes, almost all the web fictions are this kind of novels that are meant to make people feel 爽, with the main character starting out as a nobody and in the end ruling everything.


----------



## Skatinginbc

還在看： 這本書我看得不亦樂乎 or 看得愛不釋手...(抱歉,  更白話的, 我想不出來)


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Perhaps there is not a proper word in spoken Chinese to render the word "enjoy" in your sentence because the Chinese people just don't say in the way the English-speakers say.


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> 这本书看着真爽


This is not something that I would say, and if I heard it, I would imagine that you are reading something like _Playboy_.


----------



## forgoodorill

SimonTsai said:


> If I heard it, I would imagined that you are reading something like Playboy.


----------



## albert_laosong

SimonTsai said:


> This is not something that I would say, and if I heard it, I would imagine that you are reading something like _Playboy_.


it's not 30 years ago when playboy was so popular, I never got a chance to get a copy, but I heard a lot about it. 
now we get to see as many pretty girls every day on all kinds of social media as we want.  

In mainland we have these webfiction, and there is a type among them called 爽文.
So in this type, you see the main characters starting out as nobody, and rising up in the society quickly without a hitch, beating one opponent after another badly, and having all those beautiful girls around him.


----------

